# WOW never seen this one before!!



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

WOW can anyone identify this crypt for me?? i found it on this random Russian site when i was googleing things..they call it "Cryptocoryne sp. Indonesia 1919". or know anywhere i can get this besides from Russia?










i just have never seen anything that look anywhere like this! IT IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING! ha, thanks!


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

It could be from Lingga Island of Riau Archipelago of Indonesia. See these links:
http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/2009/11/cryptocoryne-sp-lingga-19-platinum-line.html
http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com/search/label/C. sp Lingga 19


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! Now I want one! Illumibomb, those links are great!


----------

